# usb multiple resets

## blue_american

Hi,

I have been experiencing some problems with gentoo-sources up to 2.6.27.

Sometime after I connect a USB External HD, it will reset. This occurrence seems to be randomly happen, although it can be more observed when reading/writing large files to the disk. Sometimes it takes 5 days, sometimes 5 minutes.

Kernel output:

May  5 18:50:38 athlon kernel: usb 1-2: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 11

May  5 18:51:09 athlon kernel: sd 12:0:0:2: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery

May  5 18:51:09 athlon kernel: sd 12:0:0:2: [sdd] Result: hostbyte=DID_ABORT driverbyte=DRIVER_OK,SUGGEST_OK

May  5 18:51:09 athlon kernel: end_request: I/O error, dev sdd, sector 519632

May  5 18:51:09 athlon kernel: sd 12:0:0:2: rejecting I/O to offline device

May  5 18:51:09 athlon last message repeated 5 times

I tried several USB ports, I really don't believe that is the disk, as I never had this problem before with previous kernels and I have USB_AUTOSUSPEND in the kernel set to "no".

Does anyone have any clue about this one?

Best regards,

Rui Vilão

----------

## mgrela

Did this work with previous kernel versions ? If yes, which versions were they ? 

If you have the .config for the working kernel it would be useful to do a diff of both configurations.

----------

## blue_american

I believe that with the linux-2.6.26-gentoo-r2 it worked ok, then I tried with linux-2.6.27-gentoo-r10 and linux-2.6.28-gentoo-r4 and started failling.

You will find both configurations here:

http://lamc.dei.uc.pt/~rpvilao/kernel/

Thanks in advance.

EDIT:

Both configurations are standard from genkernel, I just disabled ATA and enabled obsolete symbols in kernel hacking.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

compile your USB drivers directly into the kernel instead of setting them as modules. The latter tends to cause certain USB hardware to shut off. Compiling directly into the kernel circumvents this issue.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## blue_american

Thanks, I will give it a try.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Cool. Let me know how that works. If it works well, then you're set. If not, you might have a hardware issue.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## blue_american

Ok. Still having problems. Until now, never happen so far with 2.6.26-r2.

I am trying 2.6.26-r4 now, because I can get nvidia to work with this tree.

I really don't think that this is hardware, I will post if I get an error with this tree.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Your kernel is a mess. Upon further investigation, please post the results of lspci -n and cat proc/cpuinfo as well as your /etc/fstab, and let's try with a stable kernel as a base. Pick your kernel version, and I'll set you up.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## blue_american

Hi, 

First of all thanks all for your help. Turns out that was hardware problem. I just bought a USB Hub via PCI and seems to be working.

About the kernel, tell that to genkernel guys. I once used to configured my own kernel, but when you are taking care of several machines that can be painful  :Wink: 

Regards,

Rui

----------

## pappy_mcfae

I'm glad you got it sorted out. Now that you've stabilized the system, take a look at one of my seeds as a means to trim your kernel and make it a bit less convoluted. A stable system starts with a stable kernel.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

